# Walking aid



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

July 26 is the day for a knee implant. I'm told that I need to bring a cane, crutch, or walker to the hospital before my release, after a two-night stay.

I asked whether I could use one of my own walking sticks. The Doc said perhaps, but he'd have to approve it. I'm taking two to the pre-op appointment for him to approve.

My European-style rock hammer has been field tested, and works well as a cane. The hickory sledge hammer handle won't break.














My "rockytop" staff, of sturdy Bois d'Arc, has a comfy, non-slip, suede grip. I think he'll approve this as well.







Sorry, I can't find the photo of the complete stick right now, it's the one with the suede at the top and copper wire and brads.

I've posted these before. But our stick-making is practical as well as fun!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Best wishes and prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.

Let us know what your Dr thinks about your sticks.

Rodney


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

I too would be interested in knowing what your Dr. Thinks of your walking sticks. This last winter when we were in for our annual, I made the comment to my wife about all these people that needed an attractive walking stick.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I told my wife that I'll crawl before I'll use a walker! I'm betting that one of my sticks, or my European style rock hammer / cane will suffice.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Walkers, canes, crutches, wheelchairs. I've needed them all at different points. Walkers are about the slowest. At least they were for me. I'm hoping you can just use a stick and that for not very long.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Rodney. I'm optimistic, and appreciate everyone's support.

My hope is to be able to jog again after a long hiatus. I'm working hard at the gym to produce the best possible outcome.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Best wish for a smooth recovery. I have a number of friends who have gotten new knees. They have all been happy with the results. Having had Both hip replacd I think we would all say the same thing. Start with the walker if you have one. Ever if its just for a few the first week. You will be less likely to have a issue with twisting or falling. The hardest thing for me was to do what I was told and had some issues with the first hip. I did it thier way on the second and heald better and much faster.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

if your hoping to go jogging them you will need two sticks for a start like the Danes . hoe you do it without any good luck


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like I should rent a walker for a week or two, if for nothing else, middle of the night potty visits.

My gym trainer has a B.S. in sports training, and I've asked him to review the extremely vague hospital-recommended six-week pre-op exercise regimen, and develop a more specific plan for my "off days" without a trainer. I'm pretty sure that the hospital regimen is geared for people who don't regularly exercise, and I want to go into this as strong as possible. Maybe I'll find out more in the mandatory pre-op seminar at the hospital.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

This might be a bit too EWWWW! for you, but you could ask the doc to save your old knee and make it into a topper for a cane. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

dww2 said:


> This might be a bit too EWWWW! for you, but you could ask the doc to save your old knee and make it into a topper for a cane.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


I LIKE it!!!

Fortunately (or unfortunately ), unless I misunderstand, I think they're not taking out the entire joint, but just reshaping the bones and embedding surfaces that serve the purpose of the cartilage that once kept the bones from making contact. Hopefully this means that recovery will be easier. An early July seminar should better educate me.

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

My Dr put me out quick in the operating room when I had my leg amputated. He was probably afraid I'd ask.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

There is no reason you couldn't carve a stick to look like a knee joint.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> My Dr put me out quick in the operating room when I had my leg amputated. He was probably afraid I'd ask.
> 
> Rodney


Rodney, the bionic man!

I consider myself lucky, especially after 1968. And then to have such a good life with minimal health complications until the past few years, and those aren't life threatening. Improvise, adapt, and overcome!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

My wife has had both knees done. two "new" knees for the wife and she actually only uses a hiking stick when we walk the woods for a bit more balance. Everyday excursions to the store or around the house she doesn't even use a cane.

Follow the recommended rehab CAS & U should be better than new in no time!

Good Luck

Mark


----------

